# Kleiner koi krank



## Teichforum.info (29. Jan. 2007)

Ich hab im letzten Sommer meine Minis (Koinachwuchs) aus dem Teich heraus gefangen und sie im Aquarium großgezogen.
Bisher ohne Probleme.
Leider ist jetzt mein "größter" (ca. 10cm) irgendwie komisch geworden, hab ich so noch nie gesehen.
Äußerlich ist nichts zu sehen, alle anderen Mitbewohner (6 MiniKois) sind topfit. Wie gesagt der größte schwimmt lustlos umher und setzt dann immer wieder mit dem Bauch auf  dem Grund auf, bleibt eine Weile liegen bis er dann wieder los schwimmt. Sein Apettit ist leider auch sehr zurück gegangen.
Hat jemand sowas schon mal erlebt ?
Sind irgendjemand Maßnahmen bekannt wie ich meinem kleinen Koi helfen kann? 

Mit freundlichen Gruss

Cyprinus


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Jan. 2007)

Hallo Cyprinus,

wie groß ist das Aquarium wo die Fische schwimmen ?

Wie Filterst du das Wasser ?

Hast du mal die Wasserwerte überprüft ?

Wie oft machst du Wasserwechsel ?

Wichtig ist das du mal die Wasserwerte misst, ich kenne nämlich das Problem nur bei Parasitenbefall oder einem hohen Nitritwert   !

Mach am besten mal direkt ein Wasserwechsel von 30%, dass hat bis jetzt noch keinen Fisch geschadet.


----------

